# Why ?



## westsailpat (Dec 10, 2018)

I must be missing something . I'm sure he had a reason for it , he has a KDK for it .
https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tls/d/atlas-11-american-made-lathe/6763962052.html


----------



## middle.road (Dec 10, 2018)

Heck, I've got a Hardinge on my 10" Logan, it dresses it up nicely. 
Add the fact that I haven't gotten around to doing up the T-Nut for the AXA....


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 12, 2018)

I have a holder for my Dremel that fits the vise off of the milling attachment, which of course will fit the pintle on the cross slide,  I have the later factory TP Grinder but sometimes use the Dremel with slitting disk to cut off tiny thin wall tubing.  Perhaps he was trying to use the vise to hold a workpiece for some milling or boring operation.  Or it could be that he just didn't know any better.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 12, 2018)

Compound mount milling vise.  Cutting tool in spindle.


----------



## westsailpat (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm thinking the latter Robert , at least everything seems to be there . I think the price is not too far off
you have to start somewhere , the KDK is probably worth  $400. If he has a few more holders .
I like his Triumph collection .


----------



## cjtoombs (Dec 12, 2018)

That vice on the crossslide is off the milling attachment that's laying on the stand.  The compoung slide is pictured in the box.  Those milling attachments routinely go for ~300, so I would say your estimate of 400 for the whole thing would be an exceptional deal.  My take is closer to 800, based on the shape and included tooling.


----------



## westsailpat (Dec 12, 2018)

Yes I understand that is the vice for the milling attachment . Why is it on the cross slide ? And I did notice the KDK on the compound . I did not say 400. for the whole thing , I said that just the KDK was worth 400 .


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 12, 2018)

As several have said, he may have been trying to use the lathe as a horizontal mill.  Another possibility is that he discovered that it would fit and thought it looked cute, or mysterious.


----------



## Superburban (Dec 12, 2018)

It got his ad nationwide exposure, with the right target audience. I'd say he was smart.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 12, 2018)

As I said...


----------



## westsailpat (Dec 12, 2018)

Hmmmm ..... Yes I could see how it could be used as a horizontal , all you have to do is go bigger on the e'mill for more depth of cut . Oh c'mon that was funny . Hey if I'm going to be a jerk , I'm going to be a funny jerk .


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 13, 2018)

I thought the Logan catalog page in the last picture was in some ways even more odd than the misused milling attachment.  Did Atlas even make an 11" lathe? Isn't the 101.07403 a 12" lathe?


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 13, 2018)

My comment in post #10 was aimed at my previous comment in #8, plus agreement with #9.

Rich, I don't see a Logan catalog page.  But in any case, the four sizes of lathes that Atlas ever made were 6", 9", 10" and 12".  The only sizes that they made for Sears were 9" and 12".  And yes, the 101.07403 is a 12".


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 13, 2018)

The last picture in the CraigsList link has the Logan catalog page and the title says 11 inch:


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 14, 2018)

Yahbut, you can write anything you like up there, but the photo is obviously of the Logan 1900 Series from a Logan catalog.  Probably from 1953 as the page is identical to the first 1900 Series page in that Logan catalog.  Call it false advertising, disinformation, or whatever you like.  But it is obviousley incorrect.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 14, 2018)

I believe the owner doesn't know what he/she has.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes.  Many sellers just automatically include all of the three or four most common lathe manufacturer's names in all of their small lathe related ads.


----------

